# Michigan State Record Musky



## MuskieJim

Story here: 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...e-record-great-lakes-muskie-caught-torch-lake

The crazy thing is that the fish was netted by Michigan DNR this past spring. The photo of the fish in the net is attached below as well. NOTE: Third picture down with the lure and rod, I see a PERCHBAIT in the background! NICE!


----------



## stream_stalker

Just think mzr76, your dad's friend's fish is only four pounds less than this one!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch

Holy cow, I would of liked to hooked into that one. lol


----------



## crittergitter

Either that dude is really small or that fish is ENORMOUS. Ok, it is a really big musky, but man that dude is small. lol The fish is nearly bigger than him! That's an awesome musky. Unbelievalbe!


----------



## mzr76

I'm going to ask the wife if I can retire early to pursue the dream! What a giant!!! Awesome. Sounds like he was going to release it too.


----------



## MuskieJim

crittergitter said:


> Either that dude is really small or that fish is ENORMOUS. Ok, it is a really big musky, but man that dude is small. lol The fish is nearly bigger than him! That's an awesome musky. Unbelievalbe!


I don't think the guy is that small, I think the fish is giant. The pic of the fish horizontal with two guys holding it is sweet. Look at the size of it's eyeballs!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

That is a HOG! And thats the ONLY way to recognize a true record fish! Without controversy, thats how its done! Now let the whiner purists rip this one apart! And caught on a Diawa Sealine of all things......UGH! LOL

Nice story! 

Also looks like a decent Wiley copy there.

Great quote by the guy who caught it....

"&#8220;It doesn&#8217;t take a lot of lures to catch muskie, just a lot of time,&#8221; says Anderson, standing over his modest box of giant lures. The muskie fanatic fishes nearly every day. Over the past seven years he&#8217;s logged 4,500 hours and put 25,000 miles on his boat."


----------



## Shortdrift

A FANTASTIC catch and a truly beautiful fish. Really interesting to note that he tried to revieve the fish for release but wasn't able to do so. A true sportsman. Wonder how much weight the fish lost while on the ice? Too bad record fish usually end up dead due to the required certification process.


----------



## stream_stalker

MuskieJim said:


> I don't think the guy is that small, I think the fish is giant. The pic of the fish horizontal with two guys holding it is sweet. Look at the size of it's eyeballs!


I read through the descriptions of ever picture an one said the fish was around 55 inches long. Looks gigantic in the photo, I think the guy is tiny an the fish is giant...


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

70 fish in 7 years and 4500 hrs on the water= 64 hours fishing per fish caught


----------



## MuskieJim

Many people who commented on the Field & Stream article are claiming that the pics are photoshopped. Another man who knows the angler said he's 66 inches tall. So yeah, he's kinda short at 5'6". The pictures are in fact legit and have been verified by state wildlife officials.


----------



## g1pper24

that fish is absolutely horrifying jim. i dont know what i would do if one like that ripped one of your perchbaits while we are on the boat. the net would not hold that pig. the size of that fish is insane and the guy seems to be normal stature. PREHISTORIC PIG!!!


----------



## LUCIUS

WOW Maybe someday !


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Man what a nice muskie, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tomb

That's a hell of a fish! Good to see someone so dedicated catch it as well.



> Andersons boat, seen here docked at the morning he caught the fish, was rigged and ready. Anderson doesnt own a car, just this boat, which he drives to work every day.


Must be nice to be able to troll while going to work every morning


----------



## vc1111

I also like the idea that it was a die-hard who scored on it.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## bubba k

WOOOOOWWWW.....that fish is amazing! I can't even imagine hooking into something like that!!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim

Honestly, the more I've looked at these pictures, the more I realize that catching a musky like this would change my life. This creature is incredible, a beast of god's creation.


----------



## g1pper24

Theres no doubt about that Jim!!!!! I'm speechless and overjoyed when i catch at 42", i would be beside myself if i am ever that lucky to catch a musky that big. This is a awesome story cause it sounds like the guy deserved it and it wasn't a fluke like other stories. I can not stop looking at the pictures.


----------



## fishdealer04

That is a huge muskie!!!! I have no idea what I would do if I hooked into something like that. Kudos for him for trying to release it.


----------



## Stripers4Life

Jim thats the musky that eats loons! she could fit a football in that mouth. unbelievable.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Wow! That fish is a beast. I too am glad to see a diehard musky guy caught it.


----------



## mzr76

Mr. Pike 55lbs - 56 inches
OR
Mr. Muskie 50lbs 8oz - 55 inches
:Banane35:


----------



## stream_stalker

mzr76 said:


> Mr. Pike 55lbs - 56 inches
> OR
> Mr. Muskie 50lbs 8oz - 55 inches
> :Banane35:


To bad the reel story on that pike isn't what everyone has been getting in emails an what everyone has been saying all over the forums... http://www.pacgb.co.uk/aboutpike/mythbusting.htm


http://www.pacgb.co.uk/articles/blomedit.htm

42.9 pounds an 127 cm the conversions put that fish at like 50 inches.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

That pike photo has been around for over 5 years at least! Just goes to show not to believe everything you read on the net....a lot of goofballs out there.

Final note on that Mich record muskie...I just wanted to throw out there how glad I was to see a hard working muskie guy catch that beast! Because its typically the guy fishing with worms for bluegills or the guy trolling for eyes with a rapala that luck into a fish like that!


----------



## BaddFish

fishing_marshall said:


> Wow! That fish is a beast. I too am glad to see a diehard musky guy caught it.


No doubt... that guy is my hero... he doesn't own a car- he DRIVES HIS BOAT TO WORK... 

Awesome catch! I wonder if they estimated its age?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Just think....the Pennsylvania record is nearly 4lbs heavier than this fish! It was caught in Conneaut Lake by Lewis Walker in 1924.


----------



## imalt

The picture of him holding it up by the gill is the best. Its so big it doesn't even look real. Could you imagine swimming and seeing a musky that big swim by. Freshwater jaws


----------



## sploosh56

MuskieJim said:


> Honestly, the more I've looked at these pictures, the more I realize that catching a musky like this would change my life. This creature is incredible, a beast of god's creation.



I think I would become absolutely obsessed with fishing if I caught a muskie like that

It's awesome that a hardcore musky hunter caught that fish. It's unbelievably huge


----------



## Bucket Mouth

That fish is a freak. I would love to catch that critter. I have fish pr0n envy!


----------



## Tatonka

MuskieJim said:


> Honestly, the more I've looked at these pictures, the more I realize that catching a musky like this would change my life. This creature is incredible, a beast of god's creation.



In what way would a fish like this change your life?


----------



## magnus

Thats funny man! 
To help answer your question Tatonka in many ways, that is the fish of a lifetime


----------



## Tatonka

magnus said:


> Thats funny man!
> To help answer your question Tatonka in many ways, that is the fish of a lifetime



I agree that is a fish of a lifetime but I don't see how it would be life changing?


----------



## magnus

I said thats funny man referring to Jim saying that would change his life in so many ways. That would be a hell of a feeling of an accomplishment thats for sure especially if you spend a lot of time fishing for them like the Mich. guy. IF you catch a fish like this you have reached the pinnacle of sportfishing!


----------



## magnus

Its like if the Browns won the Superbowl, that would be a life changing experience. Getting rid of Brady is 1 step closer. D.A. projected stats for week 4: 325 yards, 3 td, 2 INT, and our first W! I'll be back on here Sunday night to say i told you guys so......I HOPE


----------



## sploosh56

To know that you will more than likely never catch a muskie that big again would be pretty weird. Isn't that why we all fish for muskie other than that they are a blast to catch? Everyone wants to catch that once in a million lifetimes fish.


----------



## Tatonka

sploosh56 said:


> To know that you will more than likely never catch a muskie that bi again would be pretty weird. Isn't that why we all fish for muskie other than that they are a blast to catch? Everyone wants to catch that once in a million lifetimes fish.


A Bi Muskie huh? yep, how do you tell?


----------



## Muskyman

Tatonka said:


> A Bi Muskie huh? yep, how do you tell?


When they like "Burts" and "Ernies" more than Cowgirls!


----------



## BITE-ME

Hmmm? Burt & Ernie?

I never thought about it until now... but do you think Pete Mania was a Sesame Street fan?


----------



## Muskyman

I never thought about it either, my wife pointed it out to me.


----------



## sploosh56

you guys got your heads in the gutters! lol This thread reminded me of a football story from high school when my coach yelled at me for not putting my head in the hole. The team could not help but laugh


----------



## 1roofmusky

BITE-ME said:


> Hmmm? Burt & Ernie?
> 
> I never thought about it until now... but do you think Pete Mania was a Sesame Street fan?


The BURT jerkbait was named after Burt Hardenbrook, one of Pete's favorite clients.


----------

